# Madrid



## Jestogo (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi

We are visiting Madrid in July and we would be grateful for recommendations for hotels and sightseeing for a couple of days. We are then travelling to the Jalon Valley area where we hope to be moving to next year. Any comments would be most welcome.

thks

j


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I am sure Chris "Mr Madrid" will give you lots of great advice. It's a truly great city and although perhaps not a London or a Paris does also benefit from the fact that most of the "must sees" are very close to each other and that it has an efficient bus/metro system. You won't need your overcoats!
Enjoy!


----------



## Jestogo (Jun 6, 2008)

*madrid*

2]I am sure Chris "Mr Madrid" will give you lots of great advice. It's a truly great city and although perhaps not a London or a Paris does also benefit from the fact that most of the "must sees" are very close to each other and that it has an efficient bus/metro system. You won't need your overcoats!
Enjoy![/QUOTE]

Thanks for your reply we are looking forward to our visit and and hope to make the best use of our experience in the short time we have there.

j


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

You are most welcome - if you are football fans you will enjoy a tour of the Bernabeú. That's something Chris is not likely to mention LOL 

A little word of warning - it WILL be hot. Don't try to cram too much in and check museum opening times etc in advance if there is something you particularly want. Some great offers but sometimes some opening hours that seem "strange" to non-Spaniards. (Spaniards think it quite "normal" to shoo everybody out of museums when they are full because it is siesta time!! 

Also I would recommend a few minutes of serenity in the gardens of rememberance at Atocha railway station. Surely the most beautiful railway station in the world?


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

MADRID in JULY is HOT - I repeat *HOT*, especially if it's the second half. 40ºC and more is NOT uncommon. 

Also it tends NOT to cool much at night as once the buildings are heated up by the sun - they stay warm until late. You'll find the locals are generally on SUMMER working time (8-3 no break) - so siesta and go out late in the evening (when it's cooler) - It really is a case of " Mad dogs and Englishmen go out in the midday sun".

I really cant help much with hotels. as I've never had to use them. My wifes family is from Madrid so we've always had free "hotels". But I'd recommend you NOT to skimp. Some of the 1 and 2 stars are hovels. I've been told the FENIX near Plaza Colon is OK by a mate from Germany.

Steves advice on not cramming a lot in is very valid. As his advise on opening times. Check before planning.

Be aware too that Restaurants etc open for SPANISH hours - and this basically means 2-5 for lunch and 9-late for supper. An exception is Hard Rock in Plaza de Colon but it'll be full of other "desperate to eat" foreigners.

I guess Plaza de España and the area around Royal Palace are a must. BUT WATCH THE BARS - expensive and they have been known to short change foreigners. The Botanical gardens near El Prado and maybe EL Retiro (park). If you're REALLY keen - El Casa de Campo park. 

Museums etc - El Prado, and Thyssen. This is NOT my area of expertise. I don't really like towns/cities, so I seldom venture into the capital and only under duress.

In July you'll find Madrid semi-deserted. Little traffic. BUT there will be summer timetables in force for public transport - ie less buses and timed to the WORKING DAY. Metro is excellent - but HIDE YOUR WALLETS.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hiya,

I would recommend you take the bus to Toledo for the day, although given it will be in July, you would be best advised to taker an early morning bus and return early evening to avoid the heat whilst travelling.



Glad to be of help, Dave


----------



## Jestogo (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice it is very helpful. We will be driving to the Jalon Valley area for a couple of weeks so it is just a quick stopover.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Jestogo said:


> Thanks for all the advice it is very helpful. We will be driving to the Jalon Valley area for a couple of weeks so it is just a quick stopover.


OK This is IMPORTANT.

DO NOT TIME YOUR TRIP Such that you enter or exit Madrid the weekends (esp Friday evening Sat morning or Sunday evening) 12 or 19 of July or the evening 14th/early 15th July.

Holidays here are often allocated and many will get forced into taking leave on half calendar month boundaries. The TRAFFIC on the Exodus days is horrendous. We're talking close to a MILLION extra cars on the roads towards "anywhere except Madrid"

Ditto weekends at the end July or mid August.

The police and Guardia Civil mount special campaigns to simply TRY and keep traffic moving. 20km jams are NOT uncommon.


----------



## Jestogo (Jun 6, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> OK This is IMPORTANT.
> 
> DO NOT TIME YOUR TRIP Such that you enter or exit Madrid the weekends (esp Friday evening Sat morning or Sunday evening) 12 or 19 of July or the evening 14th/early 15th July.
> 
> ...






Oh dear!!!

What about arriving Madrid Fri 24th July and leaving Sat 25th pm will that be just as bad?


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Jestogo said:


> What about arriving Madrid Fri 24th July and leaving Sat 25th pm will that be just as bad?


You should not experience one of the heavy days - BUT Friday will see a fair amount of traffic leaving the city for weekend. Entering should be OK and Sat should be flowing OK.

Just one point - Much of Madrids inner ring road (the M30) is a tunnel. Where not surprisingly GPS satnavs do not work. The signposting is rather poor imo. 

Also much of Madrid is high-rise with narrow streets and GPS get confused fast as they cant see satellites. Also a lot of new slip roads which are NOT satnav mapped

So make sure you look at a map first so you have some idea which exits etc you need. 

I've just taken my wife to the Train station and our normal exit was closed for work. We have a reasonable idea where we're going and there was no traffic . Lost and in heavy traffic - would have me seriously annoyed.


----------

